# August Lease Program Residual, OLP Cash Award... (more)



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

Any idea where sept lease numbers are headed or more of the same?


----------



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hoping to get the new September residual and MF on a 2014 X1 with 36 month term and 12K miles/year. Also, any update on incentives for September? Would like to pull the trigger on ordering one of these this week.

Thanks!


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

mafranz1 said:


> Hoping to get the new September residual and MF on a 2014 X1 with 36 month term and 12K miles/year. Also, any update on incentives for September? Would like to pull the trigger on ordering one of these this week.
> 
> Thanks!


The new lease programs don't get announced till tomorrow if I'm correct. The current ones expire today!


----------



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

Jon and others,

Any word on the new lease rates and incentives that came out today?

Trying to finalize negotiations...

Thanks!


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

best I can tell, for MY14 stuff it's the same as August. MY13 5er has a $3000 build out credit now, up from $1500


----------



## 328AL (Aug 16, 2013)

skilletbgm said:


> best I can tell, for MY14 stuff it's the same as August. MY13 5er has a $3000 build out credit now, up from $1500


Residuals for the most cars are down.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

328AL said:


> Residuals for the most cars are down.


Is it down for MY14 535 and M5 as well? Can I still lock August rates?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Residual on 3 GT dropped by 3%, no information on other cars.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Motorboat411 said:


> Is it down for MY14 535 and M5 as well? Can I still lock August rates?


No, you can't since Sept program is out.


----------



## bdouble (Aug 7, 2013)

skier said:


> Residual on 3 GT dropped by 3%, no information on other cars.


Can't you determine new 36 month residuals for a particular model by going to the lease deals on BMW USA site...then look at the fine print and divide the stated residual into the msrp? I am a newbie at this, but it seemed to work for August numbers. I have been shopping 535i numbers, and it looks like the residual dropped for 59 in Aug to 55 in Sep. While the additional $1500 build out cash is good news for those doing a purchase, the Sep lease numbers are a good bit worse (assuming MF did not drop significantly). Thankfully, I locked on Aug numbers on Monday.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

bdouble said:


> Can't you determine new 36 month residuals for a particular model by going to the lease deals on BMW USA site...then look at the fine print and divide the stated residual into the msrp? I am a newbie at this, but it seemed to work for August numbers. I have been shopping 535i numbers, and it looks like the residual dropped for 59 in Aug to 55 in Sep. While the additional $1500 build out cash is good news for those doing a purchase, the Sep lease numbers are a good bit worse (assuming MF did not drop significantly). Thankfully, I locked on Aug numbers on Monday.


 Yes you can do this, but most of the 2014's are not listed yet.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

bdouble said:


> Can't you determine new 36 month residuals for a particular model by going to the lease deals on BMW USA site...then look at the fine print and divide the stated residual into the msrp? I am a newbie at this, but it seemed to work for August numbers. I have been shopping 535i numbers, and it looks like the residual dropped for 59 in Aug to 55 in Sep. While the additional $1500 build out cash is good news for those doing a purchase, the Sep lease numbers are a good bit worse (assuming MF did not drop significantly). Thankfully, I locked on Aug numbers on Monday.


You could reverse engineer the numbers, but isn't it easier to just call your CA? I'm picking up a 3 GT in couple of weeks at the Welt, thus I'm familiar with lease numbers for this specific car.


----------



## bdouble (Aug 7, 2013)

skier said:


> You could reverse engineer the numbers, but isn't it easier to just call your CA? I'm picking up a 3 GT in couple of weeks at the Welt, thus I'm familiar with lease numbers for this specific car.


Yes, you would think...but when I talked with them late today, they said they did not have the new numbers yet. I am taking delivery of mine on Saturday so have been impatiently awaiting the Sep numbers, hoping they would improve. It looks like they got worse for a lease, so I will be using Aug numbers for my deal.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

skier said:


> Residual on 3 GT dropped by 3%, no information on other cars.


Hi Skier, congrats on your upcoming 3GT ED . BTW, what do you have for its Sep RV? I 've 63% based on reverse engineering math. Is that accurate? :dunno:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

bdouble said:


> Can't you determine new 36 month residuals for a particular model by going to the lease deals on BMW USA site...then look at the fine print and divide the stated residual into the msrp? I am a newbie at this, but it seemed to work for August numbers. I have been shopping 535i numbers, and it looks like the residual dropped for 59 in Aug to 55 in Sep. While the additional $1500 build out cash is good news for those doing a purchase, the Sep lease numbers are a good bit worse (assuming MF did not drop significantly). Thankfully, I locked on Aug numbers on Monday.


535i wasn't @ 59% for August.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

bayoucity said:


> Hi Skier, congrats on your upcoming 3GT ED . BTW, what do you have for its Sep RV? I 've 63% based on reverse engineering math. Is that accurate? :dunno:


Thanks, picking up on 9/16, and heading straight to Hintertux for few days:thumbup:

August residual was 63% for a 10/36 lease; it has dropped to 60% according to my CA.


----------



## bdouble (Aug 7, 2013)

bayoucity said:


> 535i wasn't @ 59% for August.


For 30k miles, 3 yr lease it was...at least according to ridewithg and 2 dealers that quoted. I am talking 2013 model...should have mentioned that.


----------



## vjsanlucia (Oct 22, 2006)

is it possible to get the residuals for the BMW Select program posted?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Jon, when are you going to post September residuals?


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

skier said:


> Thanks, picking up on 9/16, and heading straight to Hintertux for few days:thumbup:


I'm picking up an Estoril Blue 335i M Sport on 9/16, 2:20P delivery time. I'll keep an eye out for a 3GT!


----------

